# About Golf Scope Range Finder,who can tell me?



## halfgum

They sent a mail to give me 5% discount, and declare: 
"The lowest price we sell, if anybody sell lower than us, tell us, we will refund you." 
http://www.winddeal.com 
Anybody can tell me it is really? 

This site has a product called Digital X7 Golf Scope Range, store price is USD $ 17.50, they sell USD $ 1.13, too much out of it, who can tell me is it worth buying? And I would like to ask this type of thing useful? Thank you.


----------



## FrogsHair

I think you are saving $1.13. Not purchasing it for that. :dunno:



halfgum said:


> They sent a mail to give me 5% discount, and declare:
> "The lowest price we sell, if anybody sell lower than us, tell us, we will refund you."
> Wind Deal Mall - Welcome - Wholesale Lots Mall
> Anybody can tell me it is really?
> 
> This site has a product called Digital X7 Golf Scope Range, store price is USD $ 17.50, they sell USD $ 1.13, too much out of it, who can tell me is it worth buying? And I would like to ask this type of thing useful? Thank you.


----------

